# Compact loaders vs. Skid Steers



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Anyone have experience with both??? I've used A skid steer and A HUGE loader. Never a compact loader. But i was just wondering if A compact loader does better than a skid in the snow.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

Skidsteer is more manuverable, but those compact loaders can still push a lot, and they can be driven from lot to lot way easier/faster


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

It is like comparing a backhoe to a skid steer for snow. The compact loader is more like the backhoe and the skid steer is more like a skid steer. The skids are more compact and manuverable, have limitations on lifting weights, pushing stregth and stacking but have their places. Heck we run 2-speed Cat skids in open areas and run circles around trucks. The compact loader depending on size is more like running a large backhoe yet more manuverable. Both have their place and move lots of snow in the right senario, are they the same? No, its like asking if a straight blade does better then a v-blade or comparing apples to oranges. I hope the above at least gives you ideas to consider about the equipment your asking questions on.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Ahhhhhh I see! I see! 
i think im going to go with one this year because i will use it for loading salt and pushing. Foundd it hard to do with our skids last year


----------

